# Composers & pieces inspired by legend, lore and fairy tales?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I've recently discovered the music of Jean Sibelius, by way of his amazing piece "Tapiola".
Like much of his work, Tapiola is inspired by the legends, & nature lore of Finland, & now I'm eager to discover other composers (& works) who draw from similar sources for their musical inspiration .... legends & fairy tales. 
(specific recording recommendations would be appreciated, too .... because, you know, I _really_ _need _to buy some _more_ CDs! :lol

Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There exists a thread just like this from the last 3-4 months. I suspect a moderator will retrieve it.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Hmm, that's strange; because I searched for these words & nothing came up ..... ?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We should find that thread for you; it was quite extensive and complete.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> We should find that thread for you; it was quite extensive and complete.


Yes! Thank you, that thread is exactly what I was looking for (& more!) I had searched titles for legend,
lore, & fairy tales, but I guess the 3 magic words were *mythology, folklore & epics*!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

laurie said:


> Yes! Thank you, that thread is exactly what I was looking for (& more!) I had searched titles for legend,
> lore, & fairy tales, but I guess the 3 magic words were *mythology, folklore & epics*!


Actually, the magic words were "Ilya Murometz", because I remembered that that was one of my contributions. So I put that into Advanced Search, and--Bingo!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I think this thread started by Atrahasis last October is related. Many interesting comments and observations on the subject:

http://www.talkclassical.com/46002-mythology-folklore-epics-classical.html?highlight=Mystical


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Richard8655 said:


> I think this thread started by Atrahasis last October is related. Many interesting comments and observations on the subject:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/46002-mythology-folklore-epics-classical.html?highlight=Mystical


Richard, we obviously had the same luck. Atrahasis' thread is the very one I bumped for Laurie a day or so ago. She's found it helpful, several others have added new posts, and it's moved back down the queue.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Richard, we obviously had the same luck. Atrahasis' thread is the very one I bumped for Laurie a day or so ago. She's found it helpful, several others have added new posts, and it's moved back down the queue.


Yes exactly, Strange Magic. I saw your earlier mention of the thread but didn't see the link, so thought I'd provide it. I also saw your referenced contribution there as well. Glad the thread was resurrected as it was quite comprehensive (and fascinating) on this subject.

Edit: Yes sorry, just belatedly saw you found and bumped it recently.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

laurie said:


> I've recently discovered the music of Jean Sibelius, by way of his amazing piece "Tapiola".


I just discovered "Kullervo." I'm still blown away. 



> Like much of his work, Tapiola is inspired by the legends, & nature lore of Finland, & now I'm eager to discover other composers (& works) who draw from similar sources for their musical inspiration .... legends & fairy tales.


Well, there is Howard Shore's "Lord of the Rings" symphony, based on his music for the film. 
Interestingly, I read on Wikipedia that Tolkien actually wrote a prose version of Kullervo, and as I recall, his Lord of the Rings saga is based on Scandinavian and Finnish myth (and his Elvish language partly based on Finnish?)

The one might try Prokofiev's "Peter and the Wolf."

Dvorak wrote some tone poems based on myth - The Water Goblin comes to mind.

Ah, and then the obvious one: Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherezade." But as I recall he also wrote tone poems on other myths.

I wonder why someone hasn't yet turned some of Hans Andersen's stories into tone poems. Or perhaps someone has? I would think that stories like "The Little Mermaid" might make for a great tone poem.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Lovers of Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_ will recall the sad tale of Turin Turambar, which Tolkien did indeed model on Kullervo.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sibelius's Lemminkäinen Suite. also called the Four Legends or Four Legends from the Kalevala,, was one of the first pieces of orchestral music I ever loved. Sibelius's tone poems are all magical. 
Right now Im listening to James MacMillan's "The Confession of Isobel Gowdie. Based on an old legend of a Scottish Witch. Bit more modern than Sibelius but stunning. (Bit like Sibelius and Lennie Bernstien had a lovechild!)


----------

